# Finally getting somewhere with the ME7, MED9, M3.x



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

Ive been following these forums, and its a great idea, but information is very hard to get on these computers.
as it stands im very deep into these computers and will be starting R&D tuning shortly next week.
just to give you some backgroud.
i have been tuning standalone's and piggy backs for years, 
and chip tuning nissan's and honda's But info for them is much easier to get.
VW, BMW, Audi is my next mountain to climb.

If anyone has any info in regards to address location of maps let me know. any and all info is good.
cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Finally getting somewhere with the ME7, MED9, M3.x (scarboroughdub)*

I think you'll find most people "in the know" won't share a lot of info on those binaries because they don't want to give away secrets that may take away from their market share.
Ask folks over at http://www.checksumm.com/chiptuning/index.php , they'll help you the most. 
In a perfect world, you would be using Inca and ETK boards with the proper .s19 and .a2l files you need along with the Bosch Funktionsrahmen document. That's how the OEMs do it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BUT...that's _nearly_ impossible for mere mortals to have that level of equipment or connections to the factory. SO...people work it out the hard way using tools like IDA Pro to disassemble code and such. Most of the talented calibration specialists create their own Motronic editing application by hiring software engineers to create the high level code for them. If you wanted to get into this field, you'll have to spend more time on it than you did with previous ECU types. It's not easy.


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Finally getting somewhere with the ME7, MED9, M3.x ([email protected])*

yeah i have some custom software already developed in regards to map location.
IDA pro has been software of choice, but there are other solutions out there for the right price that show you the map with just a couple clicks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Finally getting somewhere with the ME7, MED9, M3.x (scarboroughdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scarboroughdub* »_yeah i have some custom software already developed in regards to map location.

Problem is, finding and editing maps is only half of the picture. Any software calibration expert should know what the map actually does and exactly how it affects (or is affected by) other maps or sensor outputs. This becomes very important from ME7 on. That's why the Bosch flowcharts are so critical to have and understand. Without that vehicle specific documentation it's impossible to do a complete and thorough calibration. Most people only change 3-5 maps anyway, so it's not that catastrophic in terms of impact upon the code, but it doesn't make it right to just change maps without knowing exact interdependencies and thus consequences. In earlier code (M5.9, etc.) it's not that critical, but once you get into ME7, ME9, and MED17...it becomes important to have access to the Funktionsrahmen to follow how it all works.


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Finally getting somewhere with the ME7, MED9, M3.x ([email protected])*

as the R&D goes on i will figure out things step by step, i got this train rolling and im gathering alot more information on a daily basis.
plus it helps to have a friend who's an electrical engineer








Lets tech discuss over PM.


_Modified by scarboroughdub at 11:43 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Finally getting somewhere with the ME7, MED9, M3.x (scarboroughdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scarboroughdub* »_
Lets tech discuss over PM.

That sort of annoys me....if you want to carry on a private discussion then you dont need to post such a reply to a public forum.I had this forum created so we could all share information.
This forum was denied twice by VWVortex and now that is has finally been granted everyone is waiting for someone to do something.


----------



## bzflag (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Finally getting somewhere with the ME7, MED9, M3.x (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
That sort of annoys me....if you want to carry on a private discussion then you dont need to post such a reply to a public forum.I had this forum created so we could all share information.
This forum was denied twice by VWVortex and now that is has finally been granted everyone is waiting for someone to do something.

Especially when you come in here asking people to give you information...


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Finally getting somewhere with the ME7, MED9, M3.x (bzflag)*

whoa whoa boys, relax before you judge,
since the last post i havent even had time to look into the chip stuff, way too busy.
hopefully in the new year i can sitdown and work a bit more.
but the truth is there is barely any info on this stuff, its mostly testing, trial, testing, research into microcontrollers.
anyways when i have something to contribute i will let you boys know.


----------

